# picture of the allegheny



## mtnman (Nov 30, 2007)

heres a picture of the allegheny river taken out my dining room window.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow. That must be awesome. Is that your main fishing grounds?


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2007)

I always wanted to live "on Water". That is awesome. Maybe one day.......

Nothing like coming home, grabbing a rod, walking out and fishing.


----------



## pbw (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow that is nice!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 30, 2007)

Dining Room window as in from your house or from an RV? Either way that's some pretty country. I've seen so many pictures of places I've wanted to try and fish that even if I didn't have to werk, it would take me till I was 125 years old just to wet a line in all those places.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 30, 2007)

nice pic!

I'm sorry, I didn't realize that you were homeless and lived in a park.


 


I keeeeeeed!

I'm jealous, it's a good hour for me to get to quality, flowing smallie water.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 30, 2007)

Nickk,

Where abouts in Northern IL are you? I'm in Zion and fish either Lake Michigan or the northern lakes of the Fox Chain.


----------



## mtnman (Nov 30, 2007)

thats a picture out my home window not an RV but i must admitt i live in a 2 bed room appartment not a house. i fish in that hole alot in the summer for big cats. we have a nice fire pit ther so we take a bunch of beers down with us and a bunch of bait and spend the evening and sometimes the night.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 30, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Nickk,
> 
> Where abouts in Northern IL are you? I'm in Zion and fish either Lake Michigan or the northern lakes of the Fox Chain.



Hey hey!
I'm in Skokie and fish the lagoons whenever I can(kayak) and some tournaments(off the back). I don't have a "real boat" yet but plan to do a 14' jon, I think I'll be able to squeeze that in! I've only fished the Fox chain once but have wade fished the river downstream quite a bit, if you ever need a back of the boat guy let me know! You ever fish Lake Geneva?





mtnman said:


> thats a picture out my home window not an RV but i must admitt i live in a 2 bed room appartment not a house. i fish in that hole alot in the summer for big cats. we have a nice fire pit ther so we take a bunch of beers down with us and a bunch of bait and spend the evening and sometimes the night.




That's a fine way to spend an evening!


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 1, 2007)

How often do you flood???????????????????

Nice view though. I always dreamed of living along a riverbank. Maybe some day :roll:


----------



## mtnman (Dec 1, 2007)

we have never flooded here, but around 1996 there were a bunch of ice jams that backed up that did alot of damage here. the is a campground about 300yrd up stream from my place that got wiped out. all the trailers that were there were destroyed. now the owner of the campground makes everyone pull there trailers out for the winter. im not sure if its a private campground or not all i know is that they have an electric gate to get in and out. we have ice jams right out from our house every winter. they are cool to look at but im afraid to go out on them. the river is about 30 ft deep there and i would really hate to fall through. i think you would be a gonner. ill post pics of the ice jams when they start building up.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a nice view! I wouldn't go out on the ice jams either, that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

thats cool i wish i lived there


----------



## jawz13 (Dec 2, 2007)

thats sweet


----------

